# ΗΠΑ: Η οικονομική ύφεση δεν επηρεάζει τις πωλήσεις όπλων



## Ambrose (Sep 7, 2009)

Κατά 50% αύξησαν τις πωλήσεις όπλων οι ΗΠΑ, τον περασμένο χρόνο, ενώ και το μερίδιό τους στις πωλήσεις όπλων παγκοσμίως αυξήθηκε κατά δύο τρίτα, ίσως και λίγο περισσότερο, παρά την παγκόσμια οικονομική ύφεση, σύμφωνα με σημερινό δημοσίευμα της εφημερίδας The New York Times. 

http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.kosmos&id=79564


----------

